# PT111 1st Gen firing pin safety spring orientation?



## Gun (Apr 22, 2013)

Have a PT 111 titanium, dropped in salt water an later disassembled. Issue is correct orientation and position of the firing pin safety spring. The exploded diagram provided by Taurus is not much help as the bent tips of the spring cannot even be seen?
http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/taurus_pistol.pdf
Need help to verify the correct spring position? Does the spring go between the slide and the firing pin safety, or between the safety and the safety plate? Also do the bent spring tips go down against the slide other way.
I thought when disassembled the spring was placed against the slide and around the firing pin safety pin? Looking at the diagram now not certain. Taurus is no help. After over an hour on hold they cannot or will not tell me.

Thanks for any help out there!


----------



## Gun (Apr 22, 2013)

*PT111, PT111Ti, PT132 PT138, PT140, PT145 & PT145Ti*

Can someone peek under the firing pin safety plate on any of these 1st Gen models and tell me about the spring?

PT111, PT111Ti, PT132, PT138, PT140, PT145 & PT145Ti

Thank you,

Gunsmyth


----------

